# Arena live with the current lineup?



## sarahjames124 (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi Guys, I wonder if anyone knows of any (official or not) live recordings of Arena with the current lineup?
I have the "welcome to the stage" album but that's the first lineup I think, I am interested in the latest one. 

Cheers


----------

